# #beads



## WHIZZER

Well with all the Rain in the Uk shows us your beading pics

here's ours


----------



## Big Buffer

HERE IS MINE


----------



## Big Buffer

And the audi wearing 6 week old Zeal.


----------



## Pittsy




----------



## Big Buffer

Nice pitsy


----------



## vek

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Splund

Here is mine
Is it better to have lots of small beads? A few big beads? Or some of each? Dosent matter?
Bob


----------



## Pittsy

Big Buffer said:


> Nice pitsy


I love that shot, can't beat sun on a rainy day :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Big Buffer

Very nice


----------



## Blueberry




----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Heres my wing mirror


----------



## m1pui

A couple of weeks old layer of the finest Optimum Car Wax money can buy :thumb:


----------



## Hufty

*Manchester rain black fire beading*

Who says it rains in Manchester ! Quick video


----------



## James_R

C2v3 applied last weekend


----------



## Fish

More like blobs, but both protected with Britemax Extreme Elements and Vantage, then topped with Gyeon Wetcoat.

The grey is an Abarth that had wetcoat applied a few weeks ago, the silver is a Leon that had it applie a few hours before.

Fish


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Finis on my Swift's bonnet.


----------



## WHIZZER

lets keep this going - might give a sticker away to my favourite beading shot #beads


----------



## Bristle Hound

WHIZZER said:


> lets keep this going - might give a sticker away to my favourite beading shot #beads


How many entries are we allowed Whiz ?


----------



## WHIZZER

Bristle Hound said:


> How many entries are we allowed Whiz ?


keep adding them ;-)
how about 1 a day


----------



## Bristle Hound

WHIZZER said:


> keep adding them ;-)
> how about 1 a day


Sounds fair enough to me :thumb:
Off to have a look for some more now


----------



## Bristle Hound

Todays pic -

Vertical beading


----------



## Mrkevbrown

Dodojuice,Supernatural Hybrid Nano beads :thumb:


----------



## Mrkevbrown

I missed this yesterday lol so if I'd seen it I guess I'd of shared this pic toooo :argie: Dodojuice Future Armour beads ...


----------



## kartman

A couple of coats of ADS Obsidian Wax on the mini bonnet


----------



## stangalang

Something I've been playing with this week

P1050367 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## XtrailAndy

I only have one beading shot, and it was taken back in May, so not sure if it counts.

Fusso-Light-beading-1 by Xtrail Andy, on Flickr

Fusso Light doing its thing...


----------



## WHIZZER

stangalang said:


> Something I've been playing with this week
> 
> P1050367 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


That looks great - go on then send me your address for the first sticker win :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

stangalang said:


> Something I've been playing with this week
> 
> P1050367 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


Wow, those beads don't even look like they are touching Matt :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

How about some wheel beading for a change:thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad




----------



## XtrailAndy

From this morning after a short shower, Sonax BSD applied on Sunday aft.

Sonax-BSD-1 by Xtrail Andy, on Flickr


----------



## Bristle Hound

Todays entry -


----------



## footfistart

Straight gtechniq c1 at night 










Ryan


----------



## Coddy20

Heres a quick one today from raining allday


----------



## jocco225

Week old Sonax BSD


----------



## JJ0063




----------



## Bristle Hound

Nearly forgot todays entry 

On our old R56 MINI JCW :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Nice bit of beading action this morning:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Mad Ad said:


>


Like that - sticker ??? send me your addy :thumb:


----------



## asspur96

*Meguairs MF Finishing Compound*





Applied to bonnet and front wings 10 days ago rest of car BSD


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## timo10

Lime prime followed by x2 rubbish boys juiced edition one week on


----------



## footfistart

Fusso Light with sonax bsd. Just a very light short a few days ago.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Today's very early entry

My S4 with Obsession Wax Hybrid86


----------



## Prydar

Mind my bad photography


----------



## Talidan

Came out to this this morning  sorry bad I phone pic.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures

This one was after a 3 mile drive & water still stuck


----------



## WHIZZER

Talidan said:


> Came out to this this morning  sorry bad I phone pic.


Love that send me your address :thumb:


----------



## TimmoUK

<deleted>


----------



## Bristle Hound

Today's entry

Sonax BSD applied to my old Audi A4



Had a few white cars :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Some 'light' beading today:thumb:


----------



## Rob9992

Orange crush


----------



## Blackmondie

Wolf's Chemicals Full Moon wax


----------



## pee

Heres my attempt from a few weeks back (bouncers capture the rapture)


----------



## MadMick

Here's one from six months ago...beading frozen solid! On top of Werkstat Acrylic Jett.


----------



## JacobDuBois




----------



## Bristle Hound

Again on my my old white Audi A4

Werkstat acrylic kit


----------



## Pittsy




----------



## Wilco

Polymer net shield is pretty good for this


----------



## MDC250

Won't sit on the paint long enough 










http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=366923


----------



## rik220

Sonax protect and shine.


----------



## Bristle Hound

More OW Hybrid86 action on my S4 :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

What about some window beading:thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

Bit of nighttime beadage


----------



## MattDee

Here is my matte black Jeep Grand Cherokee.


----------



## Talidan

Thanks for the sticker


----------



## great gonzo

Gonz


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Hufty




----------



## pablothegreat




----------



## MDC250




----------



## JacobDuBois




----------



## -Kev-




----------



## Pittsy

Here's another:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

Gonz


----------



## Zolasbackheel

Not sure why it comes up so small but should open larger.


----------



## macfxd

This should be Carplan wax polish !! Still a decent beading. Using Muc-off now far superior to this and cheap!


----------



## Bonzo67

Poorboys Natty paste. Just getting into this and still finding out which products are best, easiest to work with etc. I have some DoDo Juice Purplehaze to try as well.


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Pittsy

Fresh beading just now:thumb:


----------



## Sicskate

Odk empire


----------



## chopper602

Maybe not wet enough . . . Volvo Rebel Blue


----------



## Covert

collinite 476s


----------



## Jcwminiadventures

Gyeon wetcoat


----------



## Choppy

Crystal Rock


----------



## Dan-SRi

Sonax BSD:


----------



## sonny

Dan-SRi said:


> Sonax BSD


Maybe I've missed the point here but would you expect beading from a quick detailer?


----------



## great gonzo

sonny said:


> Maybe I've missed the point here but would you expect beading from a quick detailer?


It's more of a spray sealant mate.

Gonz.


----------



## James_R

sonny said:


> Maybe I've missed the point here but would you expect beading from a quick detailer?


It really is mental beading and actually lasts a good few weeks surprisingly enough.

Worth a shot from eurocarparts for around £7 for 750ml.


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks chaps keep them coming and ill send a sticker to the one I like


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Jcwminiadventures

More gyeon wetcoat just cause I love the beading it's created


----------



## Prydar

My mums driving instructing car I 'try' to maintain for her, learner drivers are extremely messy


----------



## Alex_225

This is one of my Megane with Britemax Extreme Elements followed by a couple of coats of Gyeon Wetcoat...










This is my girlfriend's Focus after a wash, it has no protection at all but one application of Wetcoat. Tis impressive stuff....


----------



## Dan-SRi

sonny said:


> Maybe I've missed the point here but would you expect beading from a quick detailer?


Epic beading as you can see. :thumb:

Mine however does have Sonax Polymer net-shield as the base layer and i top up with BSD ever 3-5 weeks as a sacrificial layer


----------



## footfistart

A bit of aircraft grade rain repellent  lasts months on cars as there not going 500mph


----------



## Kevlar

Fusso 99...


----------



## WHIZZER

Bristle Hound said:


>


Go then Bristle send us your addy


----------



## Em8023

Meguire's ultimate liquid wax
View attachment 43338


----------



## Pittsy

Today's offering


----------



## James_R

Right then WHIZZER, I've tried hard to capture the tiny tiny beading from two fresh coats of Polish Angel Master Sealant :thumb:

There's a few to choose from :lol:





















All on my pearlescent white CR-Z
Just failed to put it in the garage before the rain came 

On the plus side - it beads


----------



## WHIZZER

James_R said:


> Right then WHIZZER, I've tried hard to capture the tiny tiny beading from two fresh coats of Polish Angel Master Sealant :thumb:
> 
> There's a few to choose from :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All on my pearlescent white CR-Z
> Just failed to put it in the garage before the rain came
> 
> On the plus side - it beads


and that sir deserves a sticker send me your addy :thumb:


----------



## James_R

Ah bless you Mr WHIZZER :thumb:
PM on its way


----------



## VixMix

This is my favourite ever beading picture - it is an oldie right enough. Britemax twins on metal by machine. Can you identify which DW stalwart is in every bead (coz that ain't me - I've got hair!!).







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## NanolexUK

A quick pic of Si3D working away on a Range Rover


----------



## Blackmass

http://[URL=http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/robert39minors/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09-06_10-04-44_zpspcntwfil.jpg.html]


----------



## Fish

Micro beads.










Fish


----------



## Alan W

VixMix said:


> This is my favourite ever beading picture - it is an oldie right enough. Britemax twins on metal by machine. Can you identify which DW stalwart is in every bead (coz that ain't me - I've got hair!!).


Hey Vix, long time no hear - hope you are well. :wave:

For some reason I think that may be Robbie at Valet Magic - don't know why though! :lol: If it's not Robbie is it Gordon aka Caledonia. 

Definitely a stunning shot! :argie:

Alan W


----------



## VixMix

Alan W said:


> Hey Vix, long time no hear - hope you are well. :wave:
> 
> For some reason I think that may be Robbie at Valet Magic - don't know why though! :lol: If it's not Robbie is it Gordon aka Caledonia.
> 
> Definitely a stunning shot! :argie:
> 
> Alan W


Hi Alan, Good to hear from you! It is indeed Caledonia, well done.

I'm just finding my detailing mojo again after a few years away and a change of job.


----------



## nbray67

Bouncers D+D today, applied Sunday. Not bad for a QD.


----------



## Pittsy

Some nice early morning beading courtesy of nanolex:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

More nice early morning beading courtesy of something top secret :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Harry_p

A little bit of fusso


----------



## WHIZZER

Should be some good beads pic with the upcoming rain


----------



## Pittsy

There you go dude :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Pittsy

And another, nice signature Bristle...


----------



## JohnE82

This good enough?


----------



## Kimo




----------



## stevie211




----------



## dillinja999

photobucket is ****ed


----------



## dillinja999




----------



## stonejedi

Here's my beadage shot of the roof of my Subaru after a down pour.









.SJ.


----------



## WHIZZER

dillinja999 said:


>


that's a good one send me your address !


----------



## shakey85




----------



## irish pete

Here's some of mine


----------



## BrummyPete

Couple of pics of mine from the other morning, car currently has a few layers of c2v3


----------



## iannidan

My deep impact blue Fiesta

__
https://flic.kr/p/20975112853


----------



## Danjc

Tried with the flash on


----------



## ghosty01

Zaino z6 with FK100 on top


----------



## Pittsy

This morning's shot :thumb:


----------



## dillinja999

one from bit earlier









and postie has been :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1-

A little bit of trim beading courtesy of autofinesse revive.
:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy




----------



## Choppy

ArtDeKotsos 😀


----------



## deegan1979

On oldie but still one of my favourites
good old origional carpro reload on its own
Shame I can't get on with the newer versions, 
would stock up on the origional if I could.


----------



## Blackmass

ODK Entourage


----------



## iannidan




----------



## robbiepop95




----------



## Sicskate

ODKs empire


----------



## JJ_

Just been given this by Tim.

halloween car wax beading by MitchellandKing, on Flickr


----------



## Blackmass

Did my first Winter prep last week. Used Collinite 845 for the first time and loving the beading. I've only had chance to put one coat on so far.


----------



## BTS




----------



## shine247

Phaenna left, Illusion right.


----------



## michalko82

Collinite test


----------



## WHIZZER

^ nice 50- 50


----------



## Norton




----------



## Blackmass

@Norton. What are you using ^^^^^^^^^? Mental beading.


----------



## MikeK

deegan1979 said:


> On oldie but still one of my favourites


Each bead is like it's own landscape photo. Colour is awesome too! :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy




----------



## Norton

Blackmass said:


> @Norton. What are you using ^^^^^^^^^? Mental beading.


It's blackhole topped with nattys blue which I wipe down with BSD after my weekly maintenance wash - been about 4 weeks worth of maintenance washes with a BSD wipedown - :thumb:


----------



## Mikej857

Obsession Evolution


----------



## ssneo

Hi all, first post of mine.
Sonax PNS on matte.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MikeK

First time I've ever had beads truly worthy of a picture (or two)


----------



## shine247

Mikej857 said:


> Obsession Evolution


Evolution, quick and easy, beads well



ssneo said:


> Hi all, first post of mine.
> Sonax PNS on matte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Welcome, nice first post.


MikeK said:


> First time I've ever had beads truly worthy of a picture (or two)


Good beads too. :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Time for a thread revival me thinks


----------



## Mikej857

Oh why not


----------



## Luke M

Infinity Wax Professional 


Waxed Junkies


----------



## Hereisphilly

Oh go on then
Soft 99 Kiwami




























Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

iWax


----------



## JayMac

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edward177




----------



## Rob D 88

Gyeon Prime Quartz Coating! 100% natural rain water!


----------



## PIIMP

New to this but done mine with fusso wax a week ago ( think put on to thick as hard to remove haha)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247

Some nice shots in the revival. A couple of shots from recent days with a BSD and Megs UQD mix.


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Rob D 88

Gyeon Bathe+ and Gyeon Wetcoat! (You can even see the tree's in the beads!)


----------



## scratcher




----------



## WHIZZER

Some cracking shots


----------



## steelghost

Sonax BSD on the roof of my Toyota


----------



## Nidge76

Auto Finesse Tough Coat. Used for the first time a few days ago ready for winter.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Already done this one in the porn thread but good to share, right? 

3 week old BSD, standing tall


----------



## shine247

Rob D 88 said:


> Gyeon Bathe+ and Gyeon Wetcoat! (You can even see the tree's in the beads!)


Always nice to see them floating away. :thumb:


----------



## Prkns

Been waiting for some rain since waxing, here's what i was presented with... Happy with these little bad boys.


----------



## ah234

Courtesy of KKD Mist X, quite surprised (just using up a sample)


----------



## Wilco

A little Nanolex action going on.


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## bigup

Bit of morning rain on fusso coat dark 12 wax


----------



## bigmac3161

Prima hydromax


----------



## ah234

ADS gloss spray, awesome beading


----------



## Wilco

Double speed wax on top of Tac Moonlight. This should last a while!


----------



## great gonzo

DSW is so hard to beat, out performs most of my more expensive waxes in most ways, the only thing it lacks is a good scent. 

Gonz.


----------



## MDC250

Following on from applying Infinity Wax Glass Canopy, O.C.D show wax overpour and Waxaddict Fluorescent wax at the weekend we had some rain overnight/this morning.

Bonnet = Infinity










N/S = Waxaddict










O/S = O.C.D


----------



## cargainz

great gonzo said:


> DSW is so hard to beat, out performs most of my more expensive waxes in most ways, the only thing it lacks is a good scent.
> 
> Gonz.


Lol my Mrs thought my DSW smelt nice  but i know what you mean. I'm happy with DSW though don't want performance compromised by perfumes.


----------



## Danjc




----------



## A&J

Danjc said:


>


Amazing shot :doublesho what wax is that?


----------



## Danjc

A&J said:


> Amazing shot :doublesho what wax is that?


Gtechniq CSL & C2


----------



## WHIZZER

Danjc said:


>


That deservers a DW Sticker :thumb: send me your address


----------



## Danjc

WHIZZER said:


> That deservers a DW Sticker :thumb: send me your address


Nice one mate :thumb:


----------



## PIIMP

Used megs QD other day but doesn't last long at all ordered some wowos and waiting for it to arrive

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## VenomUK

Love this thread


----------



## scratcher

Some ODK Concours beading


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## bidderman1969

Saphir topped with BSD










After a couple of washes I might add, and a trip to Gatwick last night, lol


----------



## scuba-phil




----------



## storm2284

I have a beading obsession...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

BH Cleanser Polish + two coats BH Double Speed wax :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

2 week old tac systems one step master with no wash yet



















Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247

Just at dusk today, even some iced beads around here.


----------



## Dazzel81

Some Zaino beading :thumb:


----------



## Mikej857

Obsession Trinity doing its thing


----------



## Rae1001

Not much, but a few iced beads. That was after a 10 mile drive aswel

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Jdm owner




----------



## PIIMP

These looked pretty good and it's solid ice couldn't move it at all from last week

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leooo




----------



## stonejedi

.SJ.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Waxaddict Vortex:


----------



## Wilco

From actual rain, not from a spray bottle.


----------



## Citromark

Sonax PNS done yesterday and a drop of overnight rain .



Mark


----------



## Bulkhead

What's rain?! I can show you some great dust shots.


----------



## mrbig1

Wilco said:


> From actual rain, not from a spray bottle.


That beading shot looks so darn lovely!


----------



## Roogar

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jr250

[/URL][/IMG]

H2GO.


----------



## Mulder

Obsession Custom Wax (In Development)


----------



## shine247




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## DiM3ch

Obsession trinity beads


----------



## Rhysp




----------



## JoeyJoeJo

One day old BSD over six week old DSW, five minutes into a light shower


----------



## WHIZZER

JoeyJoeJo said:


> One day old BSD over six week old DSW, five minutes into a light shower


That deserves a sticker !!!! send me your address


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

WHIZZER said:


> That deserves a sticker !!!! send me your address


Christmas comes early! Despite all my neighbours who must be thinking I'm a right tool taking pictures of my roof every time it rains, it all pays off 

Cheers!


----------



## dax

Night beads.  Finish Kare 1000p.


----------



## Wilco

Bsd after a shower last week










Zymol Destiny after a shower last night.


----------



## Rae1001

5 weeks roughly since this power maxed gingerbread wax was applied

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CooperVTR

Early morning beading courtesy of Petes '53










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hcanning

Detailed my Panther Black Mondeo Titanium X Sport on Monday, finishing with a nice coat of Collinite 476S.


----------



## moochin

Rae1001 said:


> 5 weeks roughly since this power maxed gingerbread wax was applied
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


What's your thoughts on gingerbread? I've got a pot and plan to use it soon.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rae1001

It seems a good wax so far. Was very easy to apply but didnt buff so easily. I used a bit of qd to make it easier. The gloss is very good and the beading and sheeting seems good aswel

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_hawke

WHIZZER said:


> That deserves a sticker !!!! send me your address


That photo almost doesn't look real! Lol

Looks amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleyman




----------



## ahmed_b08

Awesome shot Pittsy.

My question is when the pregnant wife needs to use the garage for her car, which my 1 year old daughter will also sit in so I really have no choice, and my car has sit outside in the freezing cold, could frozen beads of water do damage to the car as they melt and fly off and 70mph on a motorway run? I hate the scuttering sound of frozen beads flying off and I can't help but think they might be adding swirls to the bodywork


----------



## ftoed

ahmed_b08 said:


> Awesome shot Pittsy.
> 
> My question is when the pregnant wife needs to use the garage for her car, which my 1 year old daughter will also sit in so I really have no choice, and my car has sit outside in the freezing cold, could frozen beads of water do damage to the car as they melt and fly off and 70mph on a motorway run? I hate the scuttering sound of frozen beads flying off and I can't help but think they might be adding swirls to the bodywork


I have this problem. My car beads up so well, but then when it freezes its terrible. Frozen beads covering the whole car! I have not choice but to drive it like it otherwise id be waiting an age for it to defrost. I shuddered when I heard the frost clanking all over the paintwork while driving but hey ho, I suppose its due a good polish soon anyway!


----------



## Bristle Hound

My Audi S4 wearing a 50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & Adam's Detail Spray :thumb:


----------



## shine247

^^^Always like to see full spheres :thumb: BSD alone or mixed, very good.


----------



## JayMac

Bristle Hound said:


> My Audi S4 wearing a 50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & Adam's Detail Spray :thumb:


Wow that colour looks amazing, cracking beads too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Sk8ir

As a relative newbie I'm not sure that this is anything special, but it caught my eye when I went out to the car this afternoon. Just a standard wash and a layer of Sonax BSD on a new (to me) car. Full decontamination wash and wax coming soon...


----------



## ashleyman

Some more from my Golf R!


----------



## MDC250

A week on from application with 250 odd miles...


----------



## Chris Donaldson




----------



## crash486

*i30 Gyeon*


----------



## edd1987

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Quick beadage shots of my bsd/v7 mix, not bad considering I've racked up a fair few miles since the last clean
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk

Mine...


----------



## MDC250

WA Vortex after a quick wash today...


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Soft99 Water Block doing exactly what it say on the tin!










http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389461


----------



## Richard1

Fusso Coat topped up with a BSD/Bilt Hamber QD mix


----------



## jasoncrow70

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## individuates

Auto Finesse Fusion beads









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz

Obsession wax phantom 3 months in 0330 27/02/2017

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247

Parked up for a walk today, rained heavily whilst out so I knew I would be coming back to something.... BSD and Surf city as per the mix thread. Actually a very nice mix, great smell and I think they help each other, rather than BSD just improving the other.


----------



## WHIZZER

Richard1 said:


> Fusso Coat topped up with a BSD/Bilt Hamber QD mix


Great Pic send me your address and ill post a sticker out for you 
:thumb:


----------



## Richard1

WHIZZER said:


> Great Pic send me your address and ill post a sticker out for you
> 
> :thumb:


Huge thanks! PM sent


----------



## Webarno

Sonax Xtreme Shine & Protect Hybrid topped with Chemical guys P40.


----------



## shine247

Webarno said:


> Sonax Xtreme Shine & Protect Hybrid topped with Chemical guys P40.


Lifting off, always nice.:thumb:


----------



## Webarno

Only just started using CG P40 and already it's my favourite QD!


----------



## shine247

Webarno said:


> Only just started using CG P40 and already it's my favourite QD!


That Sonax is very surprising, I tested next to AF Phenomenon and 476 around November on a stationary vehicle and the Sonax is perfoming best, 476 next and the AF, I now class as a glaze :lol: CG working there though.


----------



## Webarno

shine247 said:


> That Sonax is very surprising, I tested next to AF Phenomenon and 476 around November on a stationary vehicle and the Sonax is perfoming best, 476 next and the AF, I now class as a glaze :lol: CG working there though.


Yeah the Sonax stuff is very very good especially considering the price!


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Our latest version of our hybrid sio2 wax :doublesho:argie::argie:


----------



## MrG47

Meg's ultimate liquid wax and Autoglym EGP applied 2 days ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrG47

Bristle Hound said:


>


Nice. What product is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrG47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

MrG47 said:


> Nice. What product is that?


Sonax BSD & Adam's Detail Spray mixed at 50/50 :thumb:


----------



## DCC2017




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Chris van S.

Beading Surf City Garage Barrier Reef Paste Wax


----------



## VinnyTGM

Autoglym HD wax topped off with aqua wax










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue

What do you think guys, not bad for a first timer with arm ache? Autosmart wax, probably applied a bit on the heavy side.







images upload


----------



## steelghost

Took these last November and forgot to put them on here. Two coats of Bilt Hamber Double Speed-Wax over Cleanser Polish. It's still beading well now


----------



## Rufus73

Sonax BSD mixed 1:1 with meguairs synthetic x-press wax. So easy to put on and buff off!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surrey Sam

OCD Nebula - First rainshower after 250+miles and dirty.


----------



## steelghost

steelghost said:


> Took these last November and forgot to put them on here. Two coats of Bilt Hamber Double Speed-Wax over Cleanser Polish. It's still beading well now












Just as a reference, here's the exact same roof 4.5 months later. Still beading OK, sheeting well but probably at or close to the point where many would consider a top up and / or replacement.

Below are some beading shots from the cheeky coat of Finish Kare #2685 I put on the rest of the car today:


----------



## Brick Top

Few days post AG HD wax application


----------



## Wilco

2 coats of Luminous over a layer of phantom. That's some strong beading for a show wax!


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Paul Nelson

Autobrite Direct Cherry Glaze and BH double speed wax









Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Nelson

Paul Nelson said:


> Autobrite Direct Cherry Glaze and BH double speed wax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


This one is just bh double speed wax









Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Amc89

The Mrs has come to accept me for talking pics of beads lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FallenAngel

Frozen beads. BSD as a drying aid on top of 5 months old Fusso


----------



## AndyRiley

Dodo Juice Orange Crush at work 









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrG47

It started raining 5min after i finished washing and applying dark Fusso 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 306dean




----------



## MarkusF

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170415/a2c4a8aa9f8ead5d2318d4446d68d1de.jpg[/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy

Boom!


----------



## MDC250




----------



## RonanF

Pittsy said:


> Boom!


What products have you used? Looks great.


----------



## Pittsy

RonanF said:


> What products have you used? Looks great.


This was Wowo's Butter wax with ODK Pro Cleanse :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

Pittsy said:


> This was Wowo's Butter wax with ODK Pro Cleanse :thumb:


How did you find it? I've seen people say its an oily ****er

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy

Hereisphilly said:


> How did you find it? I've seen people say its an oily ****er
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Really nice Phil, it is oilier than seal in a oil slick, you have to be really careful because it's so easy to over apply but get it right and the results are wicked :thumb:


----------



## Richard1

BSD/Adam's QD mix


----------



## Wilco

Exo V2 on my mums C30










Destiny on my insignia


----------



## WHIZZER

Wilco said:


> Exo V2 on my mums C30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destiny on my insignia


look great :thumb:


----------



## maly85

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Something I've been testing from one of the forum sponsors

I'd tell u what it is but then I'd have to bump u off 😂😂😂

























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpikle

Been having great fun with Sonax stuff this year - totally hooked....

PNS after a quick shower


----------



## steelghost

Carpro DLUX beading on my wiper arm and scuttle panel :thumb:


----------



## Soapybubbles

Wax Planet Revolution X

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapybubbles

GTechniq C5 on trim










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

BSD doing its thing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leooo

Csl and exo v3























Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Mikej857

ODK OCD edition wax

Dunno why there's a blue hue on the pictures






























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Here's mine from this morning


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Been a while since I used BSD but it really is great for beadage....


----------



## Outshone

Autoglym EGP


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## tosh

Used Meguiars Ultimate Quick Wax as a drying aid yesterday - this was the bonnet (and same on the roof) this morning. Probably about 4 sprays on the bonnet while it was still wet.

*I don't know why there is a clear strip on the bonnet
** just Megs UQW - nothing else - I wasn't really paying attention to the method, yet another reason why the old products are sometimes the best, because they just work.


----------



## dax

Last week winterprep with FK1000p as LSP. This morning i saw pearls...


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Bristle Hound

About the right time of year for a thread revival me thinks


----------



## Andyblue

Just popped outside for a quick shot in the rain of the beading, for an update on my review for DetailedOnline Nano sealant.

Properly impressed :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612

Angel Wax Enigma QD.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## garycha

Rogue DI beads on roof spoiler post wash. 
ExoV4 over CSU


----------



## pxr5

I wonder if DI water makes better beads?


----------

